# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  coefficente ammortamento

## francy

Per un acquisto di un'armadio frigorifero, tavolo refrig. friggitrice a gas, lavastoviglie, produttore ghiaccio e fry top, non devo usare la percentuale del 12% (alberghi, ristoranti, bar e attività affini)?Grazie in anticipo!!! :Confused:

----------


## swami

> Per un acquisto di un'armadio frigorifero, tavolo refrig. friggitrice a gas, lavastoviglie, produttore ghiaccio e fry top, non devo usare la percentuale del 12% (alberghi, ristoranti, bar e attività affini)?Grazie in anticipo!!!

  
si, qlli elencati mi sembrano proprio tutti macchinari specifici ... :Smile:

----------


## francy

Grazie swami!!!Se acquisto un terreno, il coefficente di ammortamento quant'è???Non riesco a trovarlo!!!! :Confused:

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Grazie swami!!!Se acquisto un terreno, il coefficente di ammortamento quant'è???Non riesco a trovarlo!!!!

  ora il terreno non è più ammortizzabile. Regalo decreto bersani e seguenti.  :Mad:

----------


## francy

Hai ragione, grazie Roby!!!!Quindi secondo te se mi faccio fare le fatture per lottizzazione, progetto, ecc. non posso scaricare nulla???Vero!!!! :Confused:

----------


## mr bean

l'acquisto del solo terreno non è mai stato ammortizzabile.. a meno che, se non erro, non sia destinato a cave..

----------


## gingiuz

Concordo con Mr.Bean, i terreni non sono mai ammortizzabil, salvo le cave!

----------

